# Carver SL 8000



## carversl (7. Februar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5163352718&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
Top Mountain-Bike: 

Handmade in Europe

Rahmen baugleich mit Ghost XM 5100

Das Fahrrad wurde nur auf der Straße gefahren, noch nie im Gelände und

ist in einem neuwertigem Zustand!!

CARVER SL 8000. 

Nabe: Shimano Disc FH-M525 VIAM

Felgen: Mavic  X233

Schalthebel: Deore

Umwerfer: Deore LX

Schaltwerk : Shimano Deore  XT  

Kassette: Deore 9 fach

Kurbel: Deore Hollowt

Gabel: Rock Shox Air Judy XC

Federbein: Rock Shox SID XC

Bremse: Magura Julie Disc  Vorne  180mm- Hinten 160mm Bremsscheibe

Lenker: Cannondale Fire 620mm. ,260g.

Sattel: Ritchey

Bereifung: Continental Semislick 26 x 1,75 x 2



Geometriedaten:

Rahmengröße:: Mitte Trettlager-Oberkante Sitzrohr 560mm.

Oberrohrlänge: Mitte Steuerrohr-Mitte Sitzrohr 590mm


----------

